# Some of my current litters



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

Here are some pics from my current litters 

Litter 1 - 8 days old


8days. by Tinkers Mice, on Flickr[/url]

8days... by Tinkers Mice, on Flickr[/url]

Litter 2 - 7 days old


7days. by Tinkers Mice, on Flickr[/url]

7days.. by Tinkers Mice, on Flickr[/url]

IMG01091-20110429-1236 by Tinkers Mice, on Flickr[/url]


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

i like the second litter the best


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Zomigosh! Second photo, black broken! :love


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

cute aint he


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I really love the look of marked pinkies. Sadly I don't keep any so all my _pinkies_, are just that. Maybe one day.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I like teh bronze marked in the first photo and the one all by itself in the last photo; that last one has little specks of black in the white and vice versa.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

yea i have had a real mix in these 2 litters. i love seeing what colours the babies are going to be and guarenteed i always get some suprises.


----------

